# Does Alderwood Advantage work through your company to acquire exchanges?



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

I made the horrible mistake of depositing a 2 bed oceanfront Maui week with Tina at Alderwood, and I deposited a specific date that she needed for an exchanger for 9/2010, and I find out I must use the exchange before the following year is up.  So here it is 2011, and she has been unable to match any of my requests, and all of my year's vacations are planned.  So this will be an extra, more or less, unneeded trip.  

I am wondering if it is a waste of time for me to look through Platinum's list of availability to get an exchange from Alderwood.  I cannot just sit and wait until my deposit expires. 

She told me she works with all of the smaller companies and that any exchange requests I enter through the alternates are just a duplication of efforts.  So I found something in TPMaui inventory I would take, and she said she probably wouldn't be able to get it, because it was inventory that would be specifically for TPMaui exchangers.  

Please let me know if I can get something from your inventory at Aquamarine Villas or Eckhert Place through Alderwood.  Both would work fine for me.

I wish I had deposited this week elsewhere, and I am trying to be nice about this, but my fellow owners need to be warned about this company's limitations.  I don't want to go to Colorado (where we live) or the mountains of California, for crying out loud.  Venting.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Mar 11, 2011)

*Alderwood*

Hello Cindy,

Platinum Interchange would like to help you with your situation. The Exchange Coordinator at Platinum Interchange might be able to assist Alderwood Group with your request for an exchange to Eckhert Place. 
Could you please give us the dates of travel, so we can check availability?

Have a wonderful day!
Sandra


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Sandra for the personal phone call just now.  What a wonderful service you provide!  You don't know how much I appreciate this.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Mar 11, 2011)

*Confirmed*

Hello Cindy,

I am so glad we were able to get Aquamarine Villas for you. Have a great vacation!


Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324


----------

